# Question for people with two islands/two Switches



## kayleee (Apr 8, 2021)

For anyone who has two islands accross two Switches, I just have a couple questions about the best way to go about it. I have one physical copy of New Horizons.

Basically I have my primary Switch with my main new Horizons Island and all my other games, and a secondary Switch that I am going to use solely for a second New Horizons island. My questions is essentially, what is the best way to go about having two islands? Should I link the same Nintendo account to both consoles, or should I have two Nintendo accounts, one for each island? I don't want the save data or backup data of either to be compromised by having them share the same Nintendo account, but I'm not really sure how it works so maybe that's not even possible.

And again, I have one physical copy of New Horizons, so I know I'll have to switch the cartridge between the two consoles. I don't really want to purchase multiple copies of the game so I know I won't be able to trade between my own two islands... but as far as online playing goes, if I use the same Nintendo account on both consoles, will they both be able to use the online functionality? Will they share the same FC? Does it make more sense to pay for a second online membership for a second Nintendo account?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Berrymia (Apr 8, 2021)

Here’s how I’m doing it!

I bought NH from the eshop.
I linked my new switch to the same account im using for my main switch. Then I downloaded the game again for free from the eshop. I don’t know how it works when you only have the physical copy.
Then I just started a new game on my new switch.
I used the island transfer app too to swap my main island onto the new switch and the new island to my old switch and it was super uncomplicated.
I hope this helps a bit!


----------



## Moritz (Apr 8, 2021)

I would put the second island under a different nintendo account as I could not play with myself otherwise.
I know you don't plan on it right now but should you change your mind later there could be issues.

Also, I wouldn't be shocked it there were back up issues.


----------



## LoserMom (Apr 8, 2021)

Since you’re playing with a physical copy, I’d just use the same Nintendo account. If you were playing on a digital copy then I would make a second account incase you ever wanted one character to travel to the other switch’s island


----------



## kayleee (Apr 8, 2021)

Berrymia said:


> Here’s how I’m doing it!
> 
> I bought NH from the eshop.
> I linked my new switch to the same account im using for my main switch. Then I downloaded the game again for free from the eshop. I don’t know how it works when you only have the physical copy.
> ...


Ah okay, so the island backups didn't override each other despite being attached to the same Nintendo account? That is interesting, good to know. Are you able to visit your other island via local play?


Moritz said:


> I would put the second island under a different nintendo account as I could not play with myself otherwise.
> I know you don't plan on it right now but should you change your mind later there could be issues.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't be shocked it there were back up issues.


Yeah the backup issue is mostly what I'm worried about, but it seemed to work for Berrymia... I just don't understand how the island cloud saves wouldn't override each other, and I feel scared to attempt it since I don't understand it lol.


LoserMom said:


> Since you’re playing with a physical copy, I’d just use the same Nintendo account. If you were playing on a digital copy then I would make a second account incase you ever wanted one character to travel to the other switch’s island


Okay, yeah obviously I can't have my characters visit each others' islands but that doesn't bother me too much. But then again like Moritz said, if I ever change my mind about wanting to visit my other island/buying a second copy of NH I might not be able to do that if they are both linked to the same account. 

Thanks for your replies you guys! Unfortunately I still have no idea what I'm going to do LOL


----------



## Berrymia (Apr 8, 2021)

kayleee said:


> Ah okay, so the island backups didn't override each other despite being attached to the same Nintendo account? That is interesting, good to know. Are you able to visit your other island via local play?
> 
> Yeah the backup issue is mostly what I'm worried about, but it seemed to work for Berrymia... I just don't understand how the island cloud saves wouldn't override each other, and I feel scared to attempt it since I don't understand it lol.
> 
> ...


Yeah I had no problems personally, maybe Bc the copy was digital?
Unfortunately you can’t visit yourself locally BUT if you find a friend with a family switch online plan who puts you on it you can create a new person on your switch and link this person to a new Nintendo account and use that online membership. 
Then you can visit yourself online lol. One person has to be your main person and the other person is on the other account with online membership. I know it sounds complicated lol


----------



## azurill (Apr 8, 2021)

Depends on what you want to use your second island for. I got a second switch and a second copy of the game. I also used a different profile for my second switch. I got my second island so I could swap villagers between islands. If you eventually want to visit your second island I would get a second copy and second profile.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 8, 2021)

Berrymia said:


> Yeah I had no problems personally, maybe Bc the copy was digital?
> Unfortunately you can’t visit yourself locally BUT if you find a friend with a family switch online plan who puts you on it you can create a new person on your switch and link this person to a new Nintendo account and use that online membership.
> Then you can visit yourself online lol. One person has to be your main person and the other person is on the other account with online membership. I know it sounds complicated lol


Yeah if you really wanted to visit yourself, it needs to be a different account, on the 2nd switch, with a copy of the game. Like they said pretty complicated.


----------



## Berrymia (Apr 8, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> Yeah if you really wanted to visit yourself, it needs to be a different account, on the 2nd switch, with a copy of the game. Like they said pretty complicated.


But don’t be discouraged. I suck at stuff like that and somehow made it work lol. I can help you you if you’re ever interested in doing that


----------



## kayleee (Apr 8, 2021)

azurill said:


> Depends on what you want to use your second island for. I got a second switch and a second copy of the game. I also used a different profile for my second switch. I got my second island so I could swap villagers between islands. If you eventually want to visit your second island I would get a second copy and second profile.


Gotcha; my main intent with the second island is to just play through the game without trading a bunch, at the moment I'm not really wanting to trade between my two islands, but that could obviously change once I start playing... and I do want to avoid buying a second copy of the game lol. I could see myself eventually wanting to trade online with other people though, which would mean if I made a second profile I would have to pay for the Nintendo online service again.  


SoraFan23 said:


> Yeah if you really wanted to visit yourself, it needs to be a different account, on the 2nd switch, with a copy of the game. Like they said pretty complicated.


Yeah I think at this point I think I'll be more interested in trading with people online vs. trading between my two islands, because I can't see myself buying a second copy of the game anytime soon.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 8, 2021)

kayleee said:


> Gotcha; my main intent with the second island is to just play through the game without trading a bunch, at the moment I'm not really wanting to trade between my two islands, but that could obviously change once I start playing... and I do want to avoid buying a second copy of the game lol. I could see myself eventually wanting to trade online with other people though, which would mean if I made a second profile I would have to pay for the Nintendo online service again.
> 
> Yeah I think at this point I think I'll be more interested in trading with people online vs. trading between my two islands, because I can't see myself buying a second copy of the game anytime soon.


Can't say I blame you. This would not be so bad if Nintendo would've added the feature to create a 2nd island on one switch. This is something even to this day that still bothers me, because I wanted to have a new island, but I forced myself not to restart and to not waste any money buying a 2nd switch or a 2nd copy of the game. It just seemed too much and I don't see myself doing it anytime soon.


----------



## kayleee (Apr 8, 2021)

I edited the OP a bit, I've decided I don't really want to buy another copy of New Horizons atm so obviously won't be able to trade between my two islands, but I'm okay with that. Now I'm still wondering if I should use the same Nintendo account or make a new one if I want to trade online from the second switch.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 8, 2021)

kayleee said:


> I edited the OP a bit, I've decided I don't really want to buy another copy of New Horizons atm so obviously won't be able to trade between my two islands, but I'm okay with that. Now I'm still wondering if I should use the same Nintendo account or make a new one if I want to trade online from the second switch.


Sadly you still need to get a different online membership on the 2nd account if you really wanted to play with others online. Even if you tried using your main account it will not work since it still has your old island that you don't want to trade on. It sounds confusing I know, but the way they have it setup it makes it harder to even do it. Also you need to always be connected to internet to play local with yourself, it will not work if you don't have an active connection. I know in the game they make it seem like they will "turn off the internet" but that is a lie you actually need to have your connection active.


----------



## kayleee (Apr 8, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> Can't say I blame you. This would not be so bad if Nintendo would've added the feature to create a 2nd island on one switch. This is something even to this day that still bothers me, because I wanted to have a new island, but I forced myself not to restart and to not waste any money buying a 2nd switch or a 2nd copy of the game. It just seemed too much and I don't see myself doing it anytime soon.


Yeah I totally understand. The only reason I'm even considering a second island is because my friend wanted to get rid of his Switch and sold it to me for suuuuuper cheap. Otherwise I couldn't see myself buying a second Switch at retail price AND a second copy of the game. I really wish Switches could have multiple islands, or at least be like New Leaf where each cartridge was it's own island. It was still annoying having multiple copies of that game but at least it was way more affordable than buying a whole second console lol


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 8, 2021)

thanks for asking this question im thinking of using my bfs switch for a new island and this helped me   hehe


----------



## azurill (Apr 8, 2021)

kayleee said:


> Gotcha; my main intent with the second island is to just play through the game without trading a bunch, at the moment I'm not really wanting to trade between my two islands, but that could obviously change once I start playing... and I do want to avoid buying a second copy of the game lol. I could see myself eventually wanting to trade online with other people though, which would mean if I made a second profile I would have to pay for the Nintendo online service again.


Yea my main intent with my second island was villager swapping and swapping nook mile items. It was also nice when I was buying turnips better chances of getting a good price for selling with two islands. If you eventually want to trade between islands and get second copy,  you could also make a second character on the second island for trades between islands. I eventually made a second character with my profile from my main switch so I could get a dream address for my second island. This way I didn’t need another Nintendo subscription.


----------



## kayleee (Apr 8, 2021)

azurill said:


> Yea my main intent with my second island was villager swapping and swapping nook mile items. It was also nice when I was buying turnips better chances of getting a good price for selling with two islands. If you eventually want to trade between islands and get second copy,  you could also make a second character on the second island for trades between islands. I eventually made a second character with my profile from my main switch so I could get a dream address for my second island. This way I didn’t need another Nintendo subscription.


Ah okay this is confusing; so you used Nintendo account A on Switch A, Nintendo account B on Switch B, and then made a second character on Switch B with Nintendo account A in order to make a dream address without a second Nintendo subscription? Can you also trade online from Switch B (but I assume only with your second character?) Haha wow there's even more to this than I thought.


----------



## Azrael (Apr 8, 2021)

I have two switches and two copies of the game (one digital and one physical). The other switch belongs to my fiancé and he has his own Nintendo account so I didn’t need to link mine.
I like having two copies of the same so that way I can travel between the two islands and what not.
I have the family Nintendo subscription because it was cheaper than buying two single subscriptions.


----------



## azurill (Apr 8, 2021)

kayleee said:


> Ah okay this is confusing; so you used Nintendo account A on Switch A, Nintendo account B on Switch B, and then made a second character on Switch B with Nintendo account A in order to make a dream address without a second Nintendo subscription? Can you also trade online from Switch B (but I assume only with your second character?) Haha wow there's even more to this than I thought.


Yea it’s gets a little complicated. Yes that’s exactly what I did. I have not traded online with the island on switch B yet. So far just used it to make the dream address. I’m pretty sure you can do online trades as well but I can open that island later tonight and see if  works.


----------



## kayleee (Apr 8, 2021)

azurill said:


> Yea it’s gets a little complicated. Yes that’s exactly what I did. I have not traded online with the island on switch B yet. So far just used it to make the dream address. I’m pretty sure you can do online trades as well but I can open that island later tonight and see if  works.


I'm thinking I'll do the same thing then when I get my second Switch! Thank you for your insights. And if you do happen to try out online trading with your second character, let me know how that goes!


----------



## azurill (Apr 8, 2021)

kayleee said:


> I'm thinking I'll do the same thing then when I get my second Switch! Thank you for your insights. And if you do happen to try out online trading with your second character, let me know how that goes!


Your welcome , I will definitely let you know if I trade on that character.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Apr 9, 2021)

edited : removed because it is way more complicated than I originally remembered and so some of what I said was inaccurate/ confusing

sorry


----------



## azurill (Apr 10, 2021)

kayleee said:


> I'm thinking I'll do the same thing then when I get my second Switch! Thank you for your insights. And if you do happen to try out online trading with your second character, let me know how that goes!


I tried out online trading today with my second character. I had two trades and they both went well.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 10, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> I have two switches, and both are associated with the same Nintendo account which is linked to a Nintendo services online account (it is a family account, not sure that matters if the switches are both tied to one Nintendo account, but my family account includes my husband, mother, and close friends as well, did it just get it for the second switch). Both islands can play online and interact with others - for example I have friends who are on my friend list for both islands.
> 
> my two islands cannot friend each other, because they are the same account but the two characters can visit each other through local play and exchange items that way.
> 
> with a digital copy of the game, two switches can share the same copy if they are both attached to the same account, the secondary device just has to periodically be able to connect to the internet, to verify it is authorized to play the game.


So let me get this straight. If you have a digital copy of the game on the same Nintendo account you can use a 2nd switch and still make a new island on that said 2nd switch and also can still visit the island on the other Switch as long as they are connected to the Internet? I hope I read that right.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Apr 10, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> So let me get this straight. If you have a digital copy of the game on the same Nintendo account you can use a 2nd switch and still make a new island on that said 2nd switch and also can still visit the island on the other Switch as long as they are connected to the Internet? I hope I read that right.



Edited: removed cause I looked it all up and I got some key stuff wrong


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 10, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> yep! That is correct! If you have both characters on the same switch account they can only visit each other by local play, but if you make a second account on the switch and put your new island under that account the characters should be able to add each other as friends and visit each other through normal online play (both accounts can be tied to the same Nintendo account, but the switch them recognizes them as different ‘people’)
> 
> for example my husband’s switch has my main account ‘Rei’ but also his own account, and he made his island under his account and tied it to the same Nintendo account as ‘Rei’. We were able to visit each other and others and play at the same time, with no issues.
> 
> ...


Well for me since I'm the only one that bought the Switch its just me. I don't really have a Family account. Most of family are not into gaming so its just me. So if I have a personal account is their a way to like change that to a family account or do I have to actually make a new account on the same switch or does that apply to the 2nd Switch? 

I am speaking from someone who only has a Switch for myself and I don't really have anyone who plays with me, so the one thing I'm concerned about is having to make a new account and rebuy the same online membership on the 2nd switch if I don't have a family account and I have no choice but to create a new account since my main one is really a "Family account" if that makes any sense.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Apr 10, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> Well for me since I'm the only one that bought the Switch its just me. I don't really have a Family account. Most of family are not into gaming so its just me. So if I have a personal account is their a way to like change that to a family account or do I have to actually make a new account on the same switch or does that apply to the 2nd Switch?
> 
> I am speaking from someone who only has a Switch for myself and I don't really have anyone who plays with me, so the one thing I'm concerned about is having to make a new account and rebuy the same online membership on the 2nd switch if I don't have a family account and I have no choice but to create a new account since my main one is really a "Family account" if that makes any sense.



there is apparently a useful explanation on Reddit, on the Nintendo switch subreddit.

there are a couple tricks, like making your character on a secondary switch account on the primary switch (apparently that is very important, according the my husband who is now contributing)

I would look it up on Reddit. - apparently there may be an issue involving the ‘main account’ on the primary vs secondary account.

it is very easy once you get it going but the set up  was a pain, and we needed to very closely follow the instructions we found. If you can’t find them, let me know and I will see if I can find them again.

edited: cause of misinformation (sorry @SoraFan23 and others I did not remember how complicated it was or how the whole setup worked - I didn’t mean to mislead you . We set it up so long ago I honestly forgot too many details.)


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 10, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> you shouldn’t need a family account, you can create multiple switch accounts which are tied to one Nintendo account so you only need Nintendo services online for one person.
> 
> there is apparently a useful explanation on Reddit, on the Nintendo switch subreddit.
> 
> ...


Well thanks for the answer anyways. I mean I was thinking about doing it, but now it seems a lot more of a headache to even setup. I don't know if spending more money on a 2nd Switch just to have a 2nd island is even worth it at this point. I guess I will just stick to one island until maybe just maybe in the future Nintendo will give us the option to make a 2nd island on one Switch. 

I was very conflicted on this because its like I was stuck on between deleting my main island or buying a 2nd switch and I come to the conclusion that neither of them works and its just going to be a massive headache just to try to do everything again, but oh well it was nice hearing about it anyways.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Apr 10, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> Well thanks for the answer anyways. I mean I was thinking about doing it, but now it seems a lot more of a headache to even setup. I don't know if spending more money on a 2nd Switch just to have a 2nd island is even worth it at this point. I guess I will just stick to one island until maybe just maybe in the future Nintendo will give us the option to make a 2nd island on one Switch.
> 
> I was very conflicted on this because its like I was stuck on between deleting my main island or buying a 2nd switch and I come to the conclusion that neither of them works and its just going to be a massive headache just to try to do everything again, but oh well it was nice hearing about it anyways.



To be honest it does seem like so much of a pain that buying a second copy of the game would be potentially worth it

sorry for the headache! I do think Nintendo purposely makes it really complicated


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 10, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> To be honest it does seem like so much of a pain that buying a second copy of the game would be potentially worth it
> 
> sorry for the headache! I do think Nintendo purposely makes it really complicated


Its not your fault, you did your best and yeah I agree that Nintendo really made this complicated. If there was thing that still bothers me about this game after one year of playing its the limit of having only one island per switch. At first I didn't understand the rant, but after more time went by I now fully understand why so many people were angry with this last year.


----------



## Moritz (Apr 10, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> To be honest it does seem like so much of a pain that buying a second copy of the game would be potentially worth it
> 
> sorry for the headache! I do think Nintendo purposely makes it really complicated


I dont think they do it on purpose.
I just dont think they care enough to make it easy.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Apr 10, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I dont think they do it on purpose.
> I just dont think they care enough to make it easy.



yes, actually based on what I know of Nintendo this is the most likely scenario


----------



## Moonbay212 (Jul 6, 2021)

Question for people who have two island/two switches: I recently got a second switch (i finally found the animal crossing themed one) and wanted to start a new island on the second switch and just bring over the items from my first switch island to the new one. Do i need to buy another copy of the game? I have a digital copy and both switches are currently linked to one account. Will I be able to visit my first island still?


----------



## CylieDanny (Jul 6, 2021)

To do that you need to have two nintendo accounts. If you plan on visiting your two islands, since you cant do that if you have the same account. 

I tried that, didnt work. I ended up making another character with a different account to be able to get items once

You'll still have different islands, but if you want to switch your islands up, and move one then you gotta get this Nook moving thing from the store. Where it let's you switch islands,


----------



## Sapphiregem (Oct 19, 2021)

azurill said:


> Yea my main intent with my second island was villager swapping and swapping nook mile items. It was also nice when I was buying turnips better chances of getting a good price for selling with two islands. If you eventually want to trade between islands and get second copy,  you could also make a second character on the second island for trades between islands. I eventually made a second character with my profile from my main switch so I could get a dream address for my second island. This way I didn’t need another Nintendo subscription.



Sorry I know you posted this a while ago but I haven’t found anyone else who’s attempted to do this. Is travel between the two islands still possible using local play with two different profiles on each switch? Also by using the account with the online subscription on both switches are you essentially allowed two dream addresses for each island or do they override each other? Finally how do the island backups work?  Can you safely backup both using the one “online” account? Sorry for all the questions I just don’t want to do something silly after spending so long on each of my islands


----------



## azurill (Oct 19, 2021)

Sapphiregem said:


> Sorry I know you posted this a while ago but I haven’t found anyone else who’s attempted to do this. Is travel between the two islands still possible using local play with two different profiles on each switch? Also by using the account with the online subscription on both switches are you essentially allowed two dream addresses for each island or do they override each other? Finally how do the island backups work?  Can you safely backup both using the one “online” account? Sorry for all the questions I just don’t want to do something silly after spending so long on each of my islands


Yes I use local play all the time. As long as your using two profiles. I do have a dream address for each island. I believe They don’t override each other because they are on different switches I have tested this and both dream addresses work.


Spoiler: Dream addresses 



Serenity 2092-0848-5599
Jurai: 6824-2529-8710


I back up my islands on different profiles. Both my profiles have their own Nintendo account linked to them. One just doesn’t have the online subscription. They both back up just fine. I have not tried backing both islands to the same Nintendo account because I was wasn’t sure how that all worked.
Hopefully that helped answer your questions


----------



## Sapphiregem (Oct 19, 2021)

azurill said:


> Yes I use local play all the time. As long as your using two profiles. I do have a dream address for each island. I believe They don’t override each other because they are on different switches I have tested this and both dream addresses work.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dream addresses
> ...


 
Thank you so much for the help, I really appreciate it <3 will definitely try this out now!


----------



## azurill (Oct 19, 2021)

Sapphiregem said:


> Thank you so much for the help, I really appreciate it <3 will definitely try this out now!


Your welcome. Happy I could help


----------



## Moonbay212 (Dec 15, 2021)

Hi! I had posted on here awhile ago but having some trouble shooting and hoping someone could give some advice on how to fix it!
I have two switches and two copies of the game (one digital and one physical). I recently restarted on my physical copy of the switch and want to transfer some stuff from my island on my digital copy to the new one! I made a second account on the digital one to travel locally but every time I try it gives me and error message. I did this a while back when I got the second switch but now it seems like I can't visit either island. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Serabee (Dec 15, 2021)

Moonbay212 said:


> Hi! I had posted on here awhile ago but having some trouble shooting and hoping someone could give some advice on how to fix it!
> I have two switches and two copies of the game (one digital and one physical). I recently restarted on my physical copy of the switch and want to transfer some stuff from my island on my digital copy to the new one! I made a second account on the digital one to travel locally but every time I try it gives me and error message. I did this a while back when I got the second switch but now it seems like I can't visit either island. Anyone have any suggestions?


Do you perhaps have use the same copy of the DLC on both by chance? I've heard that can cause issues.


----------



## Moonbay212 (Dec 15, 2021)

Yes I do actually, is there a way to get the digital content off one of the accounts?


----------



## maria110 (Dec 15, 2021)

Moonbay212 said:


> Yes I do actually, is there a way to get the digital content off one of the accounts?



I would also like to know the answer to this since I accidentally downloaded the DLC to the wrong Switch first (then also downloaded the DLC to the other one) and now my player characters can't interact over local play since I only paid for one DLC.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 15, 2021)

I will say this in general. If you have one digital copy of the game to your switch, then you are able to transfer that game to the 2nd switch by using the same account that you used on the same switch that owns the game. The only issue is that you cannot play the game on the 2nd switch because it must be connected to the Internet. The way to fix that is to De-Register your main switch and then use a different account so that way the person who doesn't know own the game can still play it. 

As far as physical copies go I'm afraid its not possible. You need to buy a 2nd copy of the game in order to play on both systems at the same time. Also if you were to visit yourself online, then you would need to have a 2nd Nintnedo Account and of course a 2nd copy of the game if you wanted to play Local Co-OP. If you try to do this with only one digital copy of the game it will not work because the other user doesn't own the game. 

If it sounds complicated I know it is. So its probably best to get only two copies of the same game so that way you can avoid all those restrictions you have to deal with. Also its important to note that if you carry your game to the 2nd switch the save data doesn't carry over. It stays on the main switch and you have to start over on the 2nd switch. I hope this made more sense.


----------



## tinysaiph (Dec 15, 2021)

Hello hello! Like I'm sure others have said;

I have a physical copy and a digital. Originally I had them on two different switch accounts, but I recently restarted and now both switches and both islands are under the same nintendo account. 

- you cannot have and play the DLC on both switches at the same time. If you have the DLC on one switch and not the other, you can still connect
- you can connect your two islands and visit yourself through local play, but not online, unless you are using two different nintendo accounts both with nintendo online

*if you have both islands under the same nintendo account, both will be able to use online functions, but not at the same time*

this includes not being able to open a different digital download while you are connected online on one switch

i've also found that if i am playing online on one switch and hosting someone or visiting someone, if my other switch is connected to the internet, it kicks me, saying "another device is currently using...", so be careful of that (I've gone around this by placing my one switch on airplane mode)


----------



## Moonbay212 (Dec 16, 2021)

tinysaiph said:


> Hello hello! Like I'm sure others have said;
> 
> I have a physical copy and a digital. Originally I had them on two different switch accounts, but I recently restarted and now both switches and both islands are under the same nintendo account.
> 
> ...


Did you happen to find a way to get rid of the the DLC on one switch? I accidentally downloaded it to the digital copy and I'm worried deleting it will cause me to lose all my stuff


----------



## mirukushake (Dec 17, 2021)

Moonbay212 said:


> Did you happen to find a way to get rid of the the DLC on one switch? I accidentally downloaded it to the digital copy and I'm worried deleting it will cause me to lose all my stuff



You have to delete all game data, then redownload it while holding L to select which data you want to redownload. It does not affect your save in any way. The official instructions on how to do it are here.


----------



## reviveearly (Dec 18, 2021)

kayleee said:


> For anyone who has two islands accross two Switches, I just have a couple questions about the best way to go about it. I have one physical copy of New Horizons.
> 
> Basically I have my primary Switch with my main new Horizons Island and all my other games, and a secondary Switch that I am going to use solely for a second New Horizons island. My questions is essentially, what is the best way to go about having two islands? Should I link the same Nintendo account to both consoles, or should I have two Nintendo accounts, one for each island? I don't want the save data or backup data of either to be compromised by having them share the same Nintendo account, but I'm not really sure how it works so maybe that's not even possible.
> 
> ...



I just bought myself a switch for christmas and ACNH, so i dont own a secondary one but i'd love to! I like the new dark blue switch they have up on sale, so maybe sometime i'll actually pick it up for a second island, sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## vanessab (Jan 7, 2022)

I need help similar to this. I just purchased a second switch and I'm confused with having a second island and using the same nintendo account. I see I can log my nintendo account into different switches, when I do that will it allow to me download animal crossing again? If so, if I was to try and play both digital copies at once would that work? Would I be able to bring items between the 2 characters? Or would it be easier having one digital and one physical copy??

Also will the dlc transfer? Or would I have to purchase that again on my new switch?


----------

